# Feedback Sky Insurance



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys :wave:

Just to say I recieved great service with Sky insurance and a very competitive quote.
My insurance is not due for a few months yet but the quote I recived will definatly interest me when it's time to renew.
Don't forget to tell them that you are a DW member for a discount :thumb:


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Demetri :thumb:

If you have any queries please PM us via the forum or feel free to email us; [email protected]

Thanks again

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------

